# CT area MS660M?



## NHCowboy (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't believe it... I go on deployment and spend 7 months thinking about milling the poplar and oak logs that I have sitting out back only to find that somebody pulled a grab and go. Yeah, only thing missing in this instance is my MS660 Powerhead. Granberg mill and everything else still sitting where I left it. My wife has no idea about when it left, she wasn't looking for it on the rare occasion that she even went out to the garage. 

So if anybody remembers somebody showing up with a good lookin' Stihl possibly stickered by "Bozrah Home & Hardware"... well, do what you can. I used it for ONE log...

Anybody got a deal on a mill-mule for me? I got the bug, if you know what I mean.
Thanks,
-Jim
USS Philadelphia


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 4, 2010)

Dude that sucks huge! You go and serve us so some lazy POS can steal your saw. I hope the low life sob gets what he/she deserves. Good luck ,hope you find it .


----------



## NHCowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, we'll see. I ended up filing the report yesterday. Called Bozrah Home and Hardware for the SN... of course I never took a picture of it or wrote it down. They remembered this specific saw because it was an abandoned saw and the guy came back for it a few days later... I'm guessing he was mad. Coincidence?


----------



## CTSawTech (Mar 5, 2010)

Check this out, price seems way too low.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/1628957359.html

STIHLMS660 MAGNUM CHAINSAW - $550 (HARTFORD-ST.LOUIS COUNTY)
Date: 2010-03-04, 7:28PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

FOR SALE IS A ALMOST NEW STIHL 660 WITH A 30" BAR AND CHAIN, USED 3 TIMES 2 MOS. OLD EXELLENT CONDITION, LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT IT..THANKS


----------



## NHCowboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Darn gone already... I didn't have a 30"... but still woulda been nice to see a pict. Certainly does sound like a scam/stolen unit.


----------



## Echo6 Sierra (Mar 9, 2010)

That sucks. If things go right I may end up with a 660 soon, I need one for a lot I'll be clearing this year. Since your close you're welcome to use it to finish your job.


----------



## NHCowboy (Mar 9, 2010)

You, sir, are a gentleman. I'd love to own one but considering all things, I'll take you up on that. Guess, I'll have to get em all set up now... will message you for sure.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Mar 16, 2010)

seems like the saw above is back for sale for a lower price

http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/1645408561.html


----------



## pinesfarm (Mar 16, 2010)

i will be keeping an eye out for ya


----------



## red87chevy (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll keep a look out also. I live and work locally in the area. Any distinguishing marks that would set it out from other saws other than the Bozrah sticker?


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 17, 2010)

Den69RS96 said:


> seems like the saw above is back for sale for a lower price
> 
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/1645408561.html



I emailed the seller, cliams it's a craigs screw up, he/she/they are located in Missouri.


----------



## NHCowboy (Mar 19, 2010)

Y'all rock. Unfortunately, I didn't have time with it to personalize or even impart some character, if you know what I mean. It did have the outer dogs installed...


----------



## SawGarage (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes open up this way...wow...


----------



## Echo6 Sierra (May 18, 2010)

Picked up my new MS660R the other day, let me know when you pick up with your project.


----------



## ptabaka (May 18, 2010)

*saw*

im in ct also ill kept awatch out for ya im in southington im sorry for your loss on a good note god bless you for serveing our country and you family


----------

